# best riden monster/animal?



## djlurtz1 (Feb 19, 2008)

personally i believe that the best ridden monster is the carnosaur as on its own it gets five attacks and is a constant state of blood thirst.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Its great if it gets the charge. If not there is a good chance it will lose. Most stuff that it does well against, like larger monsters will get the charge off against it. Personally I think the best ridden monster has to be the two headed chaos dragon. It can take on a large independent stuff like carnosaurs and will cause enough damage to large units with its breath weapons.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

My bet would also be the Chaos Dragon, although I do like the Carno model better. Its just so versitile.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

can the Khorne Jugganought be used in fantasy ?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Yup... Daemonic Heralds can have them, I think... Also used in chariots... very cool.

Personally, for the points, the Pope-mobile is the best 'ride', but it's not a monster...

I suppose it would have to be the Chaos Dragon, as mentioned before. I don't really like the model though.. I've had some interesting ideas on how to model a Galrauch, but it will never happen, I'm sure.

What do you guys think of the Daemonic Mounts?


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i love any kind of dragon because theyre big and scary and, usually, breath fire.
i think that Spider riders are one of the best normal cavalry because they can move through difficult terrain with no penalties. i remember completely destroying a High Elf unit because of that rule .

for power, i really like the HE Dragon Prices because they are very powerfull on the charge and are immune (i think) to fire.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

chaos dragon for its great stats and attacks and a good scaley skin armor save.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

star Dragon is the best by far strength 7 and 6 attacts at blistic 7 it is the best


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Rhinoxen.

Ogres on Rhinos, how can you not love that?
Rules were printed up in a White dwarf of last year. I'll dig it out and get the stats
Squad of five fully suited up is like 600 points.

And they are Ogres on Rhinoxen!


----------

